# Philippines Plans $28 Billion in Infrastructure Spending



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philippines to spend 28 billion dollars on infrastructure projects *

MANILA, April 27, 2006 (AFP) - The Philippines plans to spend 1.5 trillion pesos (28 billion dollars) on major infrastructure projects over the next five years, seen as a hindrance to investments, the government said Thursday. 

It plans to finance 56 percent of the costs and rely on the private sector for the balance of funds required for the projects. 

About 743 billion pesos worth of transportation projects lead the list, the economic planning department said in a statement. 

The rest would be spent on the power sector, water utilities, communications and social infrastructure. 

Infrastructure spending would account for about four percent of the country's total gross domestic product for 2006-201O, the statement added. 

"Infrastructure plays a crucial role in boosting economic growth and reducing poverty. Substantial investment is needed to create new infrastructure and maintain or improve existing ones," Economic Planning Secretary Romulo Neri said.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Well thay should increase spending to 10%.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

What transport infrastructure improvements are planned?


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

This is great news.....I've seen some pics of roads and highways in Manila, and I was uterly shocked at the congestion


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

wow...thats huge. 



Yardmaster said:


> What transport infrastructure improvements are planned?


My guess for the transportation bit:
1. build more rural roads and highways to support agriculture. 
2. construct more mass transit MRT lines in Metro Manila. Line 7, Line 1 extention, Line 3 extention and possibly line 4 will start construction within that 5 year timeline mentioned above.
3. Northrail (commuter rail link between MM and Clark)
4. DMIA - Diosdado Macapagal International Airport in Clark. A new international airport. Linked to Metro Manila by Northrail and NLEX (north luzon expressway).
5. Southrail and other rail projects throughout the country (possibly including Mindanao rail)
6. C-6 ~ Circumferential highway around MM.
7. New domestic and international airports throughout the country - ie. Panglao International Airport in Bohol, a popular tourist destination.
8. SLEX (south luzon expressway) extention and rehabilitation
9. Completion of the MM skyway? :dunno:
etc...

$28 Billion is quite ambitious, actually. Lets just see what the govt. actually does.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Is C-6 fully access controlled?


----------



## Coffee (Jan 13, 2006)

Haha... C-6... it'll never happen...


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

That's a lot of money there. I wonder how they can afford taxing them to earn that much money. I thought much of Philliphines is poor.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

The Philippine government actually takes in a lot of revenue every year. Of course, once you factor in the bribes and the "utang na loob" payments, it looks a lot smaller.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

The Philippines was way, way better than it was 10 or even just 5 years ago. 
I hope C-6 will push through. The government is playing the guessing game on that issue. Oh well, it might be a surprise. But, we badly need that new highway! EDSA, C-5 and Roxas Boulevard-Coastal Road cannot accomodate all vehicles crossing Metro Manila. I'm confident that MRT-7 and the MRT/LRT extensions will start construction this year or the next. There's also no doubt that Northrail will become a reality. Southrail will possibly start in a few years time. Completion of the Skyway is not a dream yet. SLEX will finally get a facelift this year. We might also be seeing its extension to Quezon on 2007. The Clark-Subic-Tarlac Expressway's construction is at full swing. International airports in Daraga and Panglao are sure to push through. I hope that we will be seeing "trailers" or teasers for a brand new mega-airport at DMIA. NAIA will reach full capacity by 2012..


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Good for Philippines though. It will improve the city life.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Roxas Blvd. is going to be under a lot more stress when the Mall of Asia opens in full capacity.


----------



## Mr Centrepoint (Jan 20, 2006)

Well Manilla will become the new hong kong!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

tablemtn said:


> Roxas Blvd. is going to be under a lot more stress when the Mall of Asia opens in full capacity.


I think it's the Diosdado Macapagal Blvd., not Roxas.

As for Manila becoming the new HK, It will take a long time to reach HK's level. Manila will be more the new Dubai


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

"I think it's the Diosdado Macapagal Blvd., not Roxas."

The mall itself is located in the South Reclamation Area at the western terminus of the EDSA. DM Blvd. passes by the Mall of Asia, but that's not the trunk road that brings people into the area; it's just a side-road. When people drive down from north Manila to the Mall of Asia, they will hit Roxas Blvd. first.


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*Some Existing Infrastructures in the Philippines*

Bridges




























The longest bridge in the country and one of the longest in Southeast Asia










Tunnels










Footbridges


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

Photos by *Pau_p1*


Some flyovers


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^Thanks for posting the pics esp, the one that shows the Ortigas area of C-5.



Mr Centrepoint said:


> Well Manilla will become the new hong kong!


Haha, I hope so. Like WANCH said, it would be more like the "Dubai of Southeast Asia"
I'm so excited about these projects. This is ambitious...yet possilbe and practical


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

>


^^ it look like penang bridge :shocked:
btw, how long the bridge ??


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

^^ Is definately isn't as long as the Penang Bridge, and its not the longest bridge in the country; according to www.jbic.go.jp/english/oec/post/2002/pdf/082_smry.pdf , the length is 1,100m. It spans from Lapu-Lapu City on Mactan island to Mandaue City on Cebu Island. Its the second of such bridges, the first bridge (which was built back in 1972) runs parallel to it and is around 864m


----------

